# holding a package at FedEx



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

When one holds a package at the FedEx hub, which service do you choose? Priority, first, or standard overnight?

I'm wondering because if the package is going to be held, is it really necessary to choose "priority overnight?"


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rain_Frog said:


> When one holds a package at the FedEx hub, which service do you choose? Priority, first, or standard overnight?
> 
> I'm wondering because if the package is going to be held, is it really necessary to choose "priority overnight?"


Standard works fine - it's what we use for most shipments. Honestly in my experience "priority/first/early" overnight doesn't make much difference for held shipments.  Considering the price difference we almost always use standard unless it's extremely cold/hot.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Standard works fine - it's what we use for most shipments. Honestly in my experience "priority/first/early" overnight doesn't make much difference for held shipments.  Considering the price difference we almost always use standard unless it's extremely cold/hot.


I second that.
Priority to a hold at terminal is no faster than standard.
Hold at a kinko's etc., might be different, and in my opinion is no better than just having it delivered to the recipients door (being that they still get a truck ride from the airport).


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

As a FedEx Ground employee I will confirm there is no difference between holding at FedEx Office having it delivered to your home since the packages will leave the hub on the regular delivery vans and then dropped off at the FedEx Office just like it would be if delivered to your house. As for priority/first/early it just has to do with time delivery (drivers deliver to you first rather than when they get to your neighborhood). So if picking up at a hub it should not make any difference.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've shipped hundreds of live corals through Fedex "Hold at Location". Definately just pick the standard overnight as they get treated the same. Only makes a difference for delivery to door.
Doug


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

crank68516 said:


> As a FedEx Ground employee I will confirm there is no difference between holding at FedEx Office having it delivered to your home since the packages will leave the hub on the regular delivery vans and then dropped off at the FedEx Office just like it would be if delivered to your house. As for priority/first/early it just has to do with time delivery (drivers deliver to you first rather than when they get to your neighborhood). So if picking up at a hub it should not make any difference.


I totally disagree (unless I read your post wrong)...when I buy frogs, and have them "held at" the terminal, I drive down to the terminal...the hub...it elimnates at least an hour and a half in the truck. The terminal I pick them up at has the international runway literally in the backyard.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Brian, we do exactly the same thing & have them at open. The auto call for a hold happens at 8:30 or so. Saves them a couple of hours in a truck at least. And to answer Doug's original question; we have not noticed a difference in time they have always arrived at the hub before it opens. Robert


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> I totally disagree (unless I read your post wrong)...when I buy frogs, and have them "held at" the terminal, I drive down to the terminal...the hub...it elimnates at least an hour and a half in the truck. The terminal I pick them up at has the international runway literally in the backyard.


I agree with Brian. A lot depends on the weather and how far a delivery might need to go into the boonies. I've had priority overnight shipments get to their locations at 5 p.m. because the recipients are so off the beaten path (particularly in the Mountain West region). Plus the shipment was on the truck for many hours after arriving at the hub.

Having said that if you pack the frogs well they will tolerate the trip regardless barring damage to the package.

Bill


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Considering the apparent "side arguments" going on in my thread, let me get this straight... 

Basically, all I need is the cheaper, standard overnight service if I want the package held for pickup at 8-8:30 AM? The logic is that the more expensive services are for home / residential delivery?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not necessarily true...
Some Kinkos will hold packages if I remember correctly, and those still get the truck ride, and they will be available later than if you had them held at a "Fed ex staffed" location.
"Fedex staffed" is what you want to look for. 
My personal opinion is that if you are going to have them held at a Kinko's, you may has well ship them to the customers door.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Brian, I was planning on using a FedEx Staffed location, not a Kinkos.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rain_Frog said:


> Brian, I was planning on using a FedEx Staffed location, not a Kinkos.


You should be good to go with standard overnight then.


----------

